# Помогите, пожалуйста, выбрать инструмент.



## yazula (22 Фев 2014)

Добрый день! Очень хочу научиться играть на аккордеоне для себя. Уже второй месяц выбираю инструмент. Прочитала наверно все советы по бюджетным аккордеонам на этом форуме. Но я должна уложиться в очень небольшую сумму, максимум в 15 000 рублей. Лучше дешевле, так как для семьи это вещь далеко не первой необходимости, но мне очень важно звучание! Если звук будет слишком пронзительными, шипящим или свистящим... то я не смогу иметь с ним дело... 

Определилась, что это должен быть бу weltmeister 34. Хотелось weltmeister caprice, но они чаще всего дороже 20 000 рублей. 

Сегодня попалось вот такое объявление с неопознанной мной моделью Вельтмейстера http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/nemetskiy_akkordeon_284756526.
Помогите, пожалуйста, оценить стоит ли эта модель своих денег?

Еще по конкурсу проходят такие модели:

1. Очень мне симпатичный, но не знаю модель. http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_weltmeister_34_pocht
i_novyy_257081816
2. Унистелла http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/otlichnyy_akkordeon_weltmeiste
r_unistella_34_216503509
3. Серино. http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/pochti_novyy_akkordeon_weltmei
ster_serino_34_138256798
4. Амиго. http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/otlichnyy_novyy_akkordeon_welt
meister_amigo_34_283121056
5. Диана. http://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/pochti_novyy_akkordeon_weltmei
ster_germaniya_241190162

Буду благодарна любым советам и рекомендациям!


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (22 Фев 2014)

Если у Вас есть возможность, то опробуйте эти инструменты самостоятельно или с кем-нибудь. Подержите, порастягивайте мех, попробуйте извлечь звуки и т. д. Даже не умея играть, Вы скорее всего почувствуйте разницу. А дальше Вам сердце подскажет. По фоткам не определить. .. "Если звук будет слишком пронзительными, шипящим или свистящим..." а для Вас это важно насколько я понял.


----------



## yazula (22 Фев 2014)

Sergey_Semenov, спасибо за совет!  Я уже почти решила, что поеду в это магазин "Скупка" и там выберу то, что будет нравиться по звучанию. Но я очень боюсь "промахнуться" и взять модель, которая через несколько недель начнет рассыпаться, заедать, западать и т.д. А я почитала на этом форуме, что такое со старыми моделями вполне возможно... Более того, я понимаю, что совет полученный на форуме не гарантирует удачного приобретения, но часть представленных моделей я вообще не могу определить и исходя из этого понять насколько они могут быть древними.


----------



## vev (22 Фев 2014)

*yazula*,

гляньте в личку

Безусловно, без опыта игры на аккордеоне я бы не стал самостоятельно покупать инструмент. Постарайтесь вытащить с собой специалиста: преподавателя ДМШ или просто играющего человека. Из того, что Вы нарыли в инете я бы ничего брать не стал.

Да и на 3/ 4 лучше не останавливаться. Инструмент маловат для взрослого человека, особенно если он хочет расти в плане исполнительского мастерства и репертуара. Полный будет незначительно дороже, но намного более функционален

Кстати, а вы вообще хоть на чем-нибудь играли? И где живете?

Удачи


----------



## bombastic (22 Фев 2014)

продаю норм аккордеон- вельтмастер Serino, примерно 20 лет, 78, делался в начале 90х, хорошее состояние, одни руки.дешего.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (22 Фев 2014)

yazula писал:


> Но я очень боюсь "промахнуться" и взять модель, которая через несколько недель начнет рассыпаться, заедать, западать и т.д.


Наверное, не стоит сильно этого бояться. Если даже такое и произойдёт, то скорее всего это будут мелкие поломки, которые наверняка мастер или кто-нибудь рукастый из Ваших знакомых сможет легко устранить.


----------



## vev (22 Фев 2014)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Наверное, не стоит сильно этого бояться. Если даже такое и произойдёт, то скорее всего это будут мелкие поломки, которые наверняка мастер или кто-нибудь рукастый из Ваших знакомых сможет легко устранить.



Узнаю подход советских автолюбителей: перебрать Жигули полностью, чтобы куда-нибудь ехать :biggrin: Не нужен для аккордеона запасной мастер. На аккордеоне надо просто играть и получать от этого удовольствие, а для этого желательно выбрать то, что чинить через неделю не придется


----------



## yazula (22 Фев 2014)

*vev*, Вы даже не представляете какой огромный оправдательный текст я упускаю на вопрос играла ли я на чем-нибудь!  Последние два месяца оправдываюсь перед всем миром и собой за свое желание играть на аккордеоне. Я ни на чем раньше не играла и никаким образом не училась музыке. Живу в Подмосковье. 

34 я беру потому что полный показался очень большим для меня, но я его не держала в руках, а смотрела разных исполнителей. И скорей всего за ближайшие 3 года я вряд ли из него вырасту по репертуару. 

К сожалению, я ничего лучше по такой цене не нарыла . Муж считает, что надо взять какой-нибудь "Аккорд" за 2000 рублей и посмотреть буду ли я вообще заниматься, но я знаю, что если звук будет неприятным для меня, то я заниматься не смогу.


----------



## vev (22 Фев 2014)

yazula писал:


> К сожалению, я ничего лучше по такой цене не нарыла . Муж считает, что надо взять какой-нибудь "Аккорд" за 2000 рублей и посмотреть буду ли я вообще заниматься, но я знаю, что если звук будет неприятным для меня, то я заниматься не смогу.



Ни в коем случае нельзя брать эту гадость! От игры надо получать удовольствие как от звука, так и от тактильных ощущений. Аккорд не в состоянии это Вам дать. Да и продать, если тяга пройдет, будет несколько проще нармальный инструмент, а не советские дрова.

Подмосковье-Москва. Выбор здесь есть. Звякните по номеру из лички. Думаю, помогут и будете довольны

P.S. я был в детстве весьма небольшого роста, но классу к 5-му перерос 3/ 4. Надо не смотреть на видео, а сесть и попробовать. Тут очень важно почувствовать инструмент и правильную посадку


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (22 Фев 2014)

Пожалуй, единственное что могу добавить: не отбрасывайте никакие варианты и посмотрите (попробуйте) всё что сможете. Кстати, может баян тоже рассомотреть? У Вас тогда существенно увеличится выбор


----------



## vev (22 Фев 2014)

Sergey_Semenov писал:


> Кстати, может баян тоже рассомотреть? У Вас тогда существенно увеличится выбор



Диапазон и удобство исполнения скоре всего увеличится, но выбор инструментов, скорее наоборот уменьшится. Сейчас на рынке еще можно нормального немца из старых запасов найти, а баянов немецких то нет в природе. Да и звук у них совсем разный. Кому-то больше баян по-вкусу, а кому-то все же аккордеон милее


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (22 Фев 2014)

vev писал:


> но выбор инструмента, скорее наоборот уменьшится.


Я имел ввиду что ко всем рассматриваемым аккордеонам добавятся ещё и баяны в том же ценовом диапазоне.


----------



## yazula (23 Фев 2014)

Sergey_Semenov, да я рассматривала баян как раз из-за диапазона и удобства (так пишут ), с интересом бы посмотрела и послушала кнопочные аккордеоны, есть один, который по описанию очень нравится Вельтмейстер Грандина, но он чаще всего стоит 30 000 рублей и выше.


----------



## Sergey_Semenov (23 Фев 2014)

В пределах 15000 рублей можно приобрести неплохой бянчик, а иногда даже с цельными планками и очень хорошим звучанием.

Желаю удачи в приобретении инструмента. Когда купите оставьте здесь сообщение о том что Вы выбрали и почему именно это, если не затруднит.


----------

